# Mon Mac ne Démarre pas Correctement , il charge et s'éteint



## Franck1333 (22 Mars 2014)

Mon Mac ne Démarre pas Correctement , il charge et s'éteint .

Dés que j'appuis sur le Bouton Power , le mac charge puis la pomme apparaît et une barre de chargement survient en dessous .
Une fois la barre chargé l'écran et le clavier rétroéclairé s'éteint et puis aucune réaction après ça .

(Et normalement il y a un logiciel qui me permet de choisir au démarrage de Système d'exploitation et bien au démarrage actuellement , il napparaît pas . Pour Démarrer sur Windows je dois maintenant appuyé sur "Alt" pour choisir Windows et Windows Fonctionne Correctement)

Déception total , d'avoir autant de problème avec cette marque d'exception ! 

Franck.


----------



## edd72 (22 Mars 2014)

C'est quoi ton "logiciel qui me permet de choisir au démarrage de Système d'exploitation"?

C'est bien beau de dire "Déception total , d'avoir autant de problème avec cette marque d'exception", mais qu'as-tu trafiqué??


----------



## Franck1333 (22 Mars 2014)

Je l'ai fait réparer a cause d'un autre problème dans le genre , et le réparateur a installé un logiciel qui je suppose ce nomme "Refedit" si je me souvient bien .
ET je n'ai rien fais d'étrange


----------



## edd72 (23 Mars 2014)

Si toi tu n'as rien fait d'étrange, ton "réparateur" a fait des trucs plutôt étrange.

C'était un réparateur agréé? Apple Store (Genius Bar), APR ou CSAA?

rEFIt (ou plutot rEFInd s'il est au courant que rEFIt est obsolète et potentiellement dangereux sur de l'OSX récent) n'est pas une solution au problème que tu avais (sans doute un problème de boot de Windows? suite à un bricolage de redimensionnement de partition?)... ton problème initial annonçait surement déjà un problème de disque dur.

Vu le symptôme (plus d'OSX et plus de rEFIt/rEFInd -qui est sur la partition OSX-) c'est ta partition OSX qui est en vrac.

Donc bon, il va falloir en dire plus sur ton problème initial qui t'a fait amener ta machine chez ce "réparateur" qui n'a, à priori, pas résolu grand chose...

Aussi il faudrait savoir de quel Mac on parle (modèle, génération...) et sous quelle version d'OSX.


----------



## Franck1333 (23 Mars 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Si toi tu n'as rien fait d'étrange, ton "réparateur" a fait des trucs plutôt étrange.
> 
> C'était un réparateur agréé? Apple Store (Genius Bar), APR ou CSAA?
> 
> ...



MON mac est un MacbookPro 13 pouce sous dernié OSX mi-2012

Le réparateur est Agréé par Apple , c'est Apple qui ma dit d'aller leur rendre une petite visite .
Enfaite le problème initiale est compliqué a expliqué mais je vais faire court ! 
A un moment donné j'avais fait une partition Bootcamp pour Windows , puis je trouvais que l'espace que je lui avais donné n'était pas assez gros . Donc j'ai un logiciel de Redimensionnement de partition qui était visiblement bien connus sur internet pour redimensionné ma partition Bootcamp.
Apres que j'ai fais tous ce que le logiciel ma indiqué de faire , je l'ai redémarrer et la est Arrivé le drame .
Mon Mac affichais des tonnes d'écriture blanche sur un fond noir , sur une invitée de commande et j'ai crue comprendre , que le système était perdue parceque il pensait qu'il y avait un disque de Plus de 1TO .
Sur le coup j'ai pas compris , pour moi s'était incohérent et pour switché de Partition mon mac me demandais un Mot de passe au début de l'allumage (avt je passais directement par le gestionnaire Bootcamp dans OSX pour ne pas tapé ce code) 
Puis enfin , je suis allé voir ce monsieurs , qui a tout remis en état de marche + rEFIt qui était simple d'utilisation . Du coup je me suis plus posé de question car ça dépassait mes compétence mais maintenant je commence en avoir assez et je veux en savoir plus .


----------



## gmaa (23 Mars 2014)

*Bonjour*,

Vu le "bazar" ne serait-il pas temps de penser à une réinstallation complète de la machine.

Verifier le disque (Utilitaire de disque), éventuellement Réparer.
Faire le bon partitionnement (si ça existe! - je n'aime pas! Je préfère un disque physique par "usage"),
Réinstaller les OS.


----------



## Maestro31 (23 Mars 2014)

Oui, ton problème est lié à un système de fichier corrompu. Il te faut repartitionner le disque et réinstaller au propre pour corriger ce problème.


----------



## edd72 (23 Mars 2014)

Il y a aussi cette chose étrange "pour switché de Partition mon mac me demandais un Mot de passe au début de l'allumage".

Tu avais mis un mot de passe EFI? Tu l'avais oublié?

Le logiciel en question dont tu parles pour redimensionner doit être iPartition ou CampTune, dans les deux cas ça produit un résultat catastrophique s'il n' s'agit pas d'une version à jour (ou piratée...). Tu avais acheté la dernière version supportant Mavericks?
(et puis le mieux aurait été de ne pas utiliser ces logiciels pour faire cette manoeuvre)

Donc bon, je comprend ta "déception totale", mais Apple n'y peut rien. A la question "mais qu'as-tu trafiqué??", tu répond "rien" mais en creusant on se rend compte que si... l'état actuel est bien de ton fait dont la solution est la réinitialisation OSX ET Windows.
--> Ce que ton réparateur aurait dû faire (je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il a voulu bidouiller au niveau du DD mais à priori c'est pas ça). Tu peux aussi lui ramener ta machine car, à priori, sa "réparation" ne convient pas vu l'état actuel des choses et il est censé garantir sa "réparation".

--> Et pour le redimensionnemet de partition BC, il y a une technqiue très simple avec l'utilitaire de Disque et Winclone (qui va même reconstruire le BCD) qui fonctionne à 100%.


----------



## Franck1333 (28 Mars 2014)

Mais pour régler ce problème , j'accède au menu de réparation ( Commande + R) je peux allé dans utilitaire de disque et formaté le "Macintosh HD" puis réinstallé le OSX que me propose le menu de réparation .......... ça peut fonctionné ?


----------



## Maestro31 (29 Mars 2014)

Oui, c'est de toute façon la seule chose à faire avant de définir qu'il s'agit d'un problème matériel.


----------



## Mg9296 (7 Novembre 2018)

Hello, je suis consciente de la tardiveté de mon message, mais j’ai exactement la même version de mbp que toi et je rencontre un problème semblable. Ma session charge aux 3/4, puis l’ordinateur s’éteint. Et ainsi de suite. Sauf quand je démarre sur la session « invité ». Je suis complètement novice, aidez-moi ! 

Mon ordinateur était certes lent, mais ces problèmes de démarrage ne sont  apparus que depuis que j’ai essayé de télécharger Mojeva. Il plantait quand j’essayais de quitter la fenêtre d’installation du programme (après avoir précisé que l’installation ne pouvait pas avoir lieu) et je devais forcer l’extinction. J’ai essayé le mode sans échec, mais l’ordinateur s’est éteint avant le chargement de la session et depuis pas moyen qu’il redémarre complètement. 

Merci de bien vouloir m’aider je suis en état de panique


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *Mg
*
Voici comment tu peux fournir les informations de base -->

- démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Mg
> *
> Voici comment tu peux fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour la précision de tes instructions c'est génial ! Voilà le code en question [si je n'ai pas oublié d'étape] : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

Offline
                                 Logical Volume Momo500Ga on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Locked Encrypted
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Cette mention en queue de tableau -->

```
Offline
                                 Logical Volume Momo500Ga on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Locked Encrypted
```


montre que FileVault est activé --> ce qui fait que le *Logical Volume* (espace-disque virtuel) est verrouillé > et le volume *Momo500Ga* non monté

Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne le volume *Momo500Ga* grisé (= non monté) > bouton : "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande --> le volume *Momo500Ga* doit être libellé en *noir*, si remonté -->


est-ce le cas ?


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette mention en queue de tableau -->
> 
> ```
> Offline
> ...


 
Oui c'est bon, il n'est plus grisé (si c'est ce que tu veux dire par "libellé en noir").


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Retour au Terminal alors. Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qui donnera l'index de disque du *Logical Volume* déverrouillé (qui porte *Macintosh HD*).


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Retour au Terminal alors. Repasse la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Voilà (je ne vois toujours pas de conteneur corestorage et apfs cela dit) :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga              +498.9 GB   disk20
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Voici le dispositif déverrouillé -->

```
/dev/disk20 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga              +498.9 GB   disk20
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk20
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume *Momo500Ga*

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici le dispositif déverrouillé -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk20 (internal, virtual):
> ...



Voilà 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk20
   Device Identifier:        disk20
   Device Node:              /dev/disk20
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk20
   Device / Media Name:      APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362

   Volume Name:              Momo500Ga
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Momo500Ga

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              97D285F0-EA93-3302-AD83-4FC441DC464F
   Disk / Partition UUID:    13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892

   Disk Size:                498.9 GB (498876809216 Bytes) (exactly 974368768 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       498.9 GB (498876809216 Bytes) (exactly 974368768 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        446.0 GB (446003355648 Bytes) (exactly 871100304 512-Byte-Units) (89.4%)
   Volume Free Space:        52.9 GB (52873453568 Bytes) (exactly 103268464 512-Byte-Units) (10.6%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Virtual:                  Yes
   Hardware AES Support:     No

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
   LVF UUID:                 4AB12707-A0BF-40C6-8BDD-B015ADBE954D
   LVG UUID:                 3B7CC934-A4DC-415A-B49A-513A94D8BA6C
   PV UUID (disk):           61805C1B-2ED4-4F90-B303-A95263A17055 (disk0s2)
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                Yes

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Alors la sentence est tombée avec cette mention -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume *Momo500Ga* est monté en mode "lecture seule" sur l'espace-disque virtuel du *Logical Volume CoreStorage*. Il est donc verrouillé contre tout acte d'écriture. La raison constante de ce montage en lecture seule --> est une corruption (erreurs graves) dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* > qui est le générateur du volume.

mais ! --> le volume *Momo500Ga* est lisible. Il est clonable via une commande du *Terminal* --> à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Tu as *446 Go* de données. Il faut un volume d'au moins *500 Go* (la commande de clonage délayant toujours sur la destination).

=> as-tu un tel DDE disponible ?

Note : en attendant --> ne démonte pas le volume ; ne fais pas de *S.O.S.* dessus (ce qui commencerait par le démonter au risque qu'il ne remonte plus) ; ne redémarre pas ; n'éteins pas ton Mac --> laisse-le sur la session de secours ouverte.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors la sentence est tombée avec cette mention -->
> 
> ```
> Read-Only Volume:         Yes
> ...




J'ai un DDE d'à peine 500 Ga, ça fera l'affaire..?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Alors attache le DDE au Mac > puis passe (séparément) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui montreront les paramétres du disque du DDE et l'occupation de son volume

Poste ces tableaux.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

Okay alors pour diskutil list :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga              +498.9 GB   disk20
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk21 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk21
   1:                  Apple_HFS Elements                500.1 GB   disk21s1

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors attache le DDE au Mac > puis passe (séparément) les 2 commandes :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Et df -H : 


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45152 4294922127    0%   /
devfs           206k   206k     0B   100%     696          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   3.4M   1.8M    66%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk7      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   311k   213k    60%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9       13M   8.0M   4.6M    64%      92 4294967187    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     4.2M   4.0M   180k    96%     386 4294966893    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk13     524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14     524k   168k   356k    33%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15     1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk18     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk19     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk20     499G   446G    53G    90%  910250 4294057029    0%   /Volumes/Momo500Ga
/dev/disk21s1   500G   448M   500G     1%      83 4294967196    0%   /Volumes/Elements
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Le DDE n'a pas les bons paramètres > mais il est vide et donc reparamétrable. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk21
```


la commande inscrit une table *GPT* > un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > monte un volume intitutlé *Clone*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le DDE n'a pas les bons paramètres > mais il est vide et donc reparamétrable. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk21
> ...



J'ai fait ce que tu as dit (quel était le problème ? Désolée de rien comprendre, tout est super long du coup...)


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk21
Started erase on disk21
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk21s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk21s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk21
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/Momo500Ga/* /Volumes/Clone
```


un espace entre* /** et */Volumes---*

la commande clone *Momo500Ga* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.
> 
> Passe d'abord la commande :
> 
> ...



Le fameux signal de complétion est enfin apparu  ! Quelle est la suite de la procédure ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> df -H
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45152 4294922127    0%   /
devfs           207k   207k     0B   100%     700          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   4.0M   1.3M    76%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk7      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   311k   213k    60%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9       13M   8.9M   3.7M    71%      91 4294967188    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     4.2M   4.0M   180k    96%     396 4294966883    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk13     524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14     524k   168k   356k    33%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15     1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk18     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk19     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk20     499G   446G    53G    90%  910250 4294057029    0%   /Volumes/Momo500Ga
/dev/disk21s2   500G   500G     0B   100%  843528 4294123751    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Le volume *Clone* est plein comme un œuf : *500 Go* sur *500 Go*. Il faut espérer que le clonage soit allé jusqu'au bout. Tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur à la fin ?


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume *Clone* est plein comme un œuf : *500 Go* sur *500 Go*. Il faut espérer que le clonage soit allé jusqu'au bout. Tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur à la fin ?



Merde je sais plus j'ai pas fait attention ! J'avais copié mais j'ai dû copier le nouveau tableau après, il y a moyen d'accéder à la première copie ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Tu n'as qu'à passer les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
/Volumes/Momo500Ga/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Momo500Ga/*
/Volumes/Momo500Ga/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/*
```


elles ne diffèrent que par le nom du volume à la fin

elles mesurent (en *Gi*) les dossiers de *Momo500Ga* > puis de *Clone*

Poste les 2 tableaux.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'à passer les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ```
> /Volumes/Momo500Ga/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Momo500Ga/*
> ...



Momo500Ga :


```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Momo500Ga/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Momo500Ga/*
14G    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Applications
4.0K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Informations sur l’utilisateur
1.8M    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Installer
1.8M    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Installer alias
5.9G    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Network
1.8M    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Seashore
5.9G    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/System
374G    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Users
4.0K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Volumes
2.5M    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/dev
4.0K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/home
4.0K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/net
13G    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/private
1.1M    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/sbin
4.0K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/tmp
551M    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/usr
4.0K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/var
1.0G    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/vm
-bash-3.2#
```

Et "Clone" : 


```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Momo500Ga/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/*
15G    /Volumes/Clone/Applications
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/Informations sur l’utilisateur
1.8M    /Volumes/Clone/Installer
1.8M    /Volumes/Clone/Installer alias
6.3G    /Volumes/Clone/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/Network
1.8M    /Volumes/Clone/Seashore
9.4G    /Volumes/Clone/System
434G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/Volumes
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/dev
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/home
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/net
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/private
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/sbin
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/usr
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/vm
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Voici pour *Clone* -->

```
434G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/Volumes
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/dev
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/home
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/net
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/private
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/sbin
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/usr
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/vm
```


la copie (qui a énormément délayé) a bloqué en fin de *Users* > ce qui fait que tous les dossiers que tu vois après sont vides. Ennuyeux pour *private* qui contient ton fichier identitaire d'utilisateur.

Je pense que le clone n'est pas valide tel quel.

----------

Voici le plan B : reformater *Clone* > lancer la réinstallation à son adresse > faire récupérer à la fin les données de *Momo500Ga* par l'Assistant de migration (qui ne délaie pas lui). Tu pourrais vérifier si tu ouvres dans *Clone* une session conforme à ton ancienne de *Momo500Ga*. Si oui --> reformatage de *Momo500Ga* > et clonage à rebours de *Clone* => *Momo500Ga* -->

- qu'est-ce que tu en penses ? [C'est ça ou un DDE de plus grande taille...]​


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici pour *Clone* -->
> 
> ```
> 434G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
> ...



Ca m'a l'air compliqué, mais le seul DDE que j'ai de plus grande taille fait à peine 25Ga de plus, et il est presque plein (je n'ai aucune idée d'autre endroit où stocker les fichiers qui sont dessus...), donc je pense que je vais devoir faire ça... Tu as une idée du temps que ça prendra ? Et est-ce que c'est sûr que ça marchera ? Sinon je peux investir dans un autre DDE, mais ça va faire traîner l'histoire sur au moins 2-3 jours...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Clone disk21s2
```


la commande reformate *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Clone disk21s2
> ...



Il faut tout recommencer j'ai envie de pleurer...


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Clone disk21s2
Started erase on disk21s2 Clone
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk21s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk21s2 Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Le formatage est bien passé. Renversement de l'ordre de la procédure à présent -->


*a)* quitte le Terminal > dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Clone* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde Time Machine*" > et choisis le volume *Momo500Ga* en "source". L'«Assistant de migration» va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'«Assistant de migration» est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin dans le volume *Clone*.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le formatage est bien passé. Renversement de l'ordre de la procédure à présent -->
> 
> 
> *a)* quitte le Terminal > dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Clone* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.
> ...



Est-ce que c'est safe..? Je ne vais perdre aucune donnée ? J'ai jamais fait de sauvegarde _Time Machine_ par exemple..


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Ça ne touche à aucun moment le volume *Momo500Ga > *qui ne fait que servir de source à l'Assistant de migration à la fin > tout en demeurant intact (accès en simple lecture par l'Assistant de migration).


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça ne touche à aucun moment le volume *Momo500Ga > *qui ne fait que servir de source à l'Assistant de migration à la fin > tout en demeurant intact (accès en simple lecture par l'Assistant de migration).



Okay merci ! En attendant je tiens à préciser qu’apparemment la page 3 (celle avec ta dernière réponse) du fil de conversation n’est plus accessible via mon mac, elle serait « not on the approved list in parental controls. » Ça n’a aucun sens. Je dois consulter le forum via mon iPhone, je ferai ce que je peux pour les copier-coller...


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça ne touche à aucun moment le volume *Momo500Ga > *qui ne fait que servir de source à l'Assistant de migration à la fin > tout en demeurant intact (accès en simple lecture par l'Assistant de migration).



Je peux aller dormir en attendant  l’installation ou il faut que je reste à côté de mon ordinateur ? C’est parti pour être très long... 30Mo/s pour être précise  *joie* c’est grave s’il se met en veille ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Tu n'as qu'à dire si tu as pu ouvrir dans le volume *Clone* réinstallé --> une session d'utilisateur copie-conforme de ton antérieure du volume *Momo500Ga*...


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'à dire si tu as pu ouvrir dans le volume *Clone* réinstallé --> une session d'utilisateur copie-conforme de ton antérieure du volume *Momo500Ga*...



Il y avait trois messages comme quoi certains éléments n’avaient pas pu être migrés (équivalent à 9Ga en tout) mais sinon tout semble normal..


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Donc tu es l'heureux ouvreur d'une session conforme dans le volume *Clone* démarré ?


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc tu es l'heureux ouvreur d'une session conforme dans le volume *Clone* démarré ?



Oui !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu veux fouiller dans ton dossier de compte du volume *Momo500Ga* --> pour voir s'il y aurait encore des fichiers à récupérer ? - ou bien est-ce que c'est parti pour un reformatage / clonage à rebours du volume *Momo500Ga* ?


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu veux fouiller dans ton dossier de compte du volume *Momo500Ga* --> pour voir s'il y aurait encore des fichiers à récupérer ? - ou bien est-ce que c'est parti pour un reformatage / clonage à rebours du volume *Momo500Ga* ?




Je veux bien vérifier, juste histoire d'être sûre que c’est pas des fichiers importants


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Alors regarde dans les Utilisateurs du volume *Momo500Ga* > *dossier à ton nom* > les sous-dossiers : Bureau > Documents etc. --> et préviens ici quand ton investigation sera terminée.

Possibilité additionnelle : mesurer avec la commande *du* les sous-dossiers de ton compte dans chacun des 2 volumes : voir s'il y a un déficit quantitatif notable quelque part dans le dossier de compte de *Clone*.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors regarde dans les Utilisateurs du volume *Momo500Ga* > *dossier à ton nom* > les sous-dossiers : Bureau > Documents etc. --> et préviens ici quand ton investigation sera terminée.
> 
> Possibilité additionnelle : mesurer avec la commande *du* les sous-dossiers de ton compte dans chacun des 2 volumes : voir s'il y a un déficit quantitatif notable quelque part dans le dossier de compte de *Clone*.



Je peux pas faire que la possibilité additionnelle ? Je sais même pas où c’est Utilisateurs du volume Momo500Ga que je ne vois que dans l’utilitaire de disque d’ailleurs...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu vois le volume *Clone* affiché sur ton Bureau de session actuelle ?


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu vois le volume *Clone* affiché sur ton Bureau de session actuelle ?



Oui. Et je sais pas comment accéder aux Utilisateurs de l’autre :/


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu vois aussi affiché sur le Bureau le volume *Momo500Ga* ?


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu vois aussi affiché sur le Bureau le volume *Momo500Ga* ?



Ben non justement, je le vois que dans les utilitaires de disques. Sur le bureau il n’y a que Clone


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Va à la barre supérieure de menus du Finder : *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* > coche les cases d'affichage : "*Disques durs*" & "*Disques externes*" -->

- le volume *Momo500Ga* se trouve affiché à son tour sur le Bureau. Entres-y > *Utilisateurs* > *dossier à ton nom*...​


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Va à la barre supérieure de menus du Finder : *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* > coche les cases d'affichage : "*Disques durs*" & "*Disques externes*" -->
> 
> - le volume *Momo500Ga* se trouve affiché à son tour sur le Bureau. Entres-y > *Utilisateurs* > *dossier à ton nom*...​



C'est déjà coché...


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Va à la barre supérieure de menus du Finder : *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* > coche les cases d'affichage : "*Disques durs*" & "*Disques externes*" -->
> 
> - le volume *Momo500Ga* se trouve affiché à son tour sur le Bureau. Entres-y > *Utilisateurs* > *dossier à ton nom*...​



Le volume *Momo500Ga *est non monté d'ailleurs


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

J'ai compris ! --> le volume *Momo500Ga* est verrouillé par FileVault. Il faut que tu le déverrouilles pour le remonter -->


lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne le volume *Momo500Ga* grisé (= non monté) > bouton : "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans ce volume --> le volume *Momo500Ga* est affiché en *noir*, si remonté

=> auquel cas il devrait être affiché sur le Bureau désormais.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'ai compris ! --> le volume *Momo500Ga* est verrouillé par FileVault. Il faut que tu le déverrouilles pour le remonter -->
> 
> 
> lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne le volume *Momo500Ga* grisé (= non monté) > bouton : "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans ce volume --> le volume *Momo500Ga* est affiché en *noir*, si remonté
> ...



Yep ça marche ! Le message *"macOS n’est pas en mesure de réparer le disque « Momo500Ga »." *est apparu*, *mais j'imagine que c'est le problème de base


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Oui : c'est parce que le système de fichiers est corrompu et le volume monté en lecture seule.

- est-ce que tu as récupéré ce que tu voulais ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : c'est parce que le système de fichiers est corrompu et le volume monté en lecture seule.
> 
> - est-ce que tu as récupéré ce que tu voulais ?​



J'ai fait le tour et j'ai pas vu ce qui manquait donc ça devait pas être important. Mais je me demande quand même où sont passés ces 9Ga...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Le Terminal de macOS est dans le volume *Clone* at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
Tu peux passer les 2 commandes :

```
sudo du -sh /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Users/*
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) > tape ton mot-de-passe admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Pas besoin de ré-authentification dans les *5'* pour un autre *sudo*.

la 1ère mesure (en *Gi*) la taille des dossiers de compte dans les Utilisateurs de *Momo500Ga*

la 2è fait de même dans les Utilisateurs de *Clone*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le Terminal de macOS est dans le volume *Clone* at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
> Tu peux passer les 2 commandes :
> 
> ```
> ...




```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 09:26:03 on console
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ sudo du -sh /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Users/*
Password:
4,0K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Users/Guest
28K    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Users/Shared
374G    /Volumes/Momo500Ga/Users/margueriteperes
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```

et 
	
	



```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 11:45:24 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
 28K /Users/Shared
374G /Users/margueriteperes
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Les 2 dossiers de compte *margueriteperes* sont exactement à *374 Gi* = *401,6 Go* dans les 2 cas. Une attestation d'excellence pour le travail de l'Assistant de migration. Il ne doit y avoir aucun problème dans tes données de compte. S'il manque *9 Go* à l'appel quelque part dans *Clone* > c'est peut-être que des caches d'appllications n'ont pas été récupérés dans le Bibliothèque Générale de l'OS.

À toi de décider si on régle le sort de *Momo500Ga*.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les 2 dossiers de compte *margueriteperes* sont exactement à *374 Gi* = *401,6 Go* dans les 2 cas. Une attestation d'excellence pour le travail de l'Assistant de migration. Il ne doit y avoir aucun problème dans tes données de compte. S'il manque *9 Go* à l'appel quelque part dans *Clone* > c'est peut-être que des caches d'appllications n'ont pas été récupérés dans le Bibliothèque Générale de l'OS.
> 
> À toi de décider si on régle le sort de *Momo500Ga*.



Oui je veux bien régler son sort. Même si la tournure est un peu dramatique et angoissante, je suis venue ici pour ça !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Le volume *Momo500Ga* dépend d'un chiffrement FileVault : veux-tu le conserver ou le supprimer ?


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume *Momo500Ga* dépend d'un chiffrement FileVault : veux-tu le conserver ou le supprimer ?



Conserver ou supprimer quoi ? Le chiffrement FileVault ? J'en sais rien.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 12:00:10 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga              +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Momo500Ga disk2
```


la commande reformate *Momo500Ga*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

Done :


```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 12:24:38 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Momo500Ga disk2
Started erase on disk2 Momo500Ga
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2 Momo500Ga
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Volume reformaté.

Alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer longtemps à cause de la masse des données > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande :

```
sudo nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande donne l'impression d'une action éclair qui ferme le Terminal --> en fait elle lance d'abord un processus *caffeinate* (qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir) > tout en le détachant du *terminal* afin qu'il puisse continuer de courir après sa fermeture > et fait quitter illico l'application Terminal ensuite

si tu lances le Moniteur d'activité (Applications > Utilitaires) > onglet *Processeur* --> tu devrais voir affiché un processus *caffeinate*
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Clone*

DESTINATION = *Momo500Ga*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Momo500Ga*. Préviens quand c'est fini. Tu pourras stopper le processus *caffeinate* dans le Moniteur d'activité (sélection > bouton ⊗ en haut à gauche > option : *Forcer à quitter*).


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

On ne me demande pas de mot de passe et il n'y a pas caffeinate dans le moniteur d'activité


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

Le logiciel me fait plein de mises en garde du genre "Des erreurs indiquent que ce disque [Momo500Ga] rencontre un problème (panne de média, panne mécanique, erreur dans le programme interne du disque, problème de communication avec le disque, etc.). Le degré de sévérité du problème est inconnu. Pour obtenir plus de détails sur ces erreurs, cliquez sur le volume concerné dans la barre latérale de CCC. Les statistiques d’erreur de lecture/écriture seront réinitialisées au redémarrage de l’ordinateur." Et ils me proposent de poursuivre ou d'annuler


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Tu peux poursuivre pour voir ce que cela donne. Il semble que le disque interne ait une défaillance matérielle (ou sa nappe SATA s'il y en a une) -->

- quel est le modèle du Mac ? - son année ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

Mon ordinateur a redémarré entre temps, et quand j’ai relancé CCC le message d’erreur n’apparaissait plus, donc j’ai lancé le clonage.

C’est un MacBook Pro mi-2012. Tous mes problèmes ont commencé avant-hier quand j’ai constaté qu’iTunes ne détectait pas mon nouvel iPhone, j’ai voulu lancer la màj Mojave (parce que j’ai lu quelque part que c’etait peut-être un problème de mise à jour) mais ça bloquait systématiquement l’ordinateur, je devais forcer l’extinction. J’ai essayé de démarrer en mode sans échec (avec la touche maj) et c’est là que le cycle d’extinctions à chaque allumage a commencé..


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe ici lorsque le clonage aura pris fin. Un MacBook Pro 2012 (non Retina) peut avoir un problème de nappe SATA (facile à changer).


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Novembre 2018)

Je suis de retour ! Le clonage est terminé et s'est bien passé. Que dois-je faire maintenant..?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Eh bien ! --> tu redémarres (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tu tiens aussitôt pressée la touche "*alt*" > afin d'obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->


choisis le volume *Momo500Ga* et démarre dessus. Tu vas avoir à t'authentifier tout de suite pour déverrouiller le volume - FileVault étant toujours activé

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu récupères une session conforme à tes attentes et sans perte de données...


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Novembre 2018)

J’ai redémarré mon ordinateur, mais il rame toujours autant qu’avant. J’en déduis que c’est un problème mécanique lié au disque dur interne, puisque sur le clone tout marche comme sur des roulettes


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Oui : c'est exactement ça. Soit c'est le HDD qui est en cours de défaillance > soit c'est la nappe SATA (câble plat qui relie le disque à la Carte-Mère).

Pour discriminer le fautif > il faudrait que tu ôtes le HDD du Mac (trivial - voir tuto au modèle de ton Mac sur iFixit) > que tu le loges dans un boîtier SATA <=> USB pour disque *2,5"* (compatible épaisseur *9 mm* d'un HDD *!*) > que tu l'attaches en USB au Mac et que tu démarres avec "*alt*" sur le volume *Momo500Ga* -->


fonctionnement aussi bon que sur le clone --> nappe SATA HS

fonctionnement aussi lent qu'avant --> disque HDD HS


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Novembre 2018)

Ca risque d'être un peu long, surtout que je n'ai *pas de boîtier SATA-USB*... Je vais donc m'y atteler dès lundi, mais en attendant j'ai quelques questions.

 Déjà, j'ai absolument besoin de mon ordinateur ce week-end, donc j'utilise actuellement le disque externe parce que ça marche bien, mais j'ai le pressentiment que c'est une connerie. Impossible d'utiliser Momo500Ga, il plante systématiquement et je suis obligée de forcer l'extinction. Alors :

*•* Qu'est-ce que je peux faire en attendant de faire les tests HDD/SATA ?
*•* Est-ce que je fais la mise à niveau Mojave ?
*• *Qu'est-ce que je fais de mon DDE en admettant que je renonce à l'utiliser ? Il suffit de l'éjecter après avoir démarré sur Momo500Ga ?​


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Je te conseille d'utiliser exclusivement ton DDE. Il sera facile ensuite, si tu as de nouveau un disque interne opérationnel, de restaurer ce dernier en utilisant le DDE comme source.

Un boîtier de ce genre convient pour le HDD (site MacWay) : ☞*Boîtier disque dur 2,5" Storeva Xslim USB 3.0 Silver*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

Puisque tu en es à explorer des possibles : remplacer le HDD par un SSD t'assurerait un débit *x5* en lecture & écriture (de 100 Mo/s à 500 Mo/s environ).


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Novembre 2018)

Merciii c'est noté !
 Ah yes ce serait cool ça, je vais voir quand mon ordinateur ira mieux.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai également un problème au démarrage depuis aujourd'hui sur mon macbook vieux de 2009 (je crois). La barre charge à 90% (en mettant beaucoup de temps) et l'ordi s'éteint. J'ai voulu réinstaller el capitan du coup à partir d'un démarrage avec command R et ça me dit que mon disque est verrouillé. Que dois-je faire ? Help please...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Marie
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir founir les informations de base -->

- démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macbook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

(merci d'avoir répondu si vite  et de t'occuper de mon cas)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Le volume s'appelle *MacBook*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```


le *0* de *disk0s2* est un zéro

la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0
   Device / Media Name:      Macbook

   Volume Name:              Macbook

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macbook

   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              9EA9297C-6671-3884-833A-995AB69D7BD6
   Disk / Partition UUID:    C544C207-3DDD-46CC-B688-B7B3EFEE65D9

   Total Size:               249.2 GB (249199591424 Bytes) (exactly 486717952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        37.3 GB (37330608128 Bytes) (exactly 72911344 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Alors voici le diagnostic -->


le volume est monté > mais il l'est en lecture seule comme mentionné ici : 
	
	



```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume est donc verrouillé contre tout acte d'écriture (comme une réinstallation). Et ce verrouillage en lecture seule plante aussi le démarrage.

la raison constante de cet état de fait est une corruption (= erreurs graves) du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) qui est le générateur du volume. Erreurs irréparrables > lorsque le volume n'est plus susceptible que d'un montage en mode faible (lecture seule)

mais le volume est lisible. Son contenu est donc clonable à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Il y a *212 Go* de données dans le volume. As-tu un DDE USB avec dans les *250 Go* d'espace libre ?

Note : tu as la chance insigne que ton volume monte malgré la corruption du système de fichiers. Donc ne gâche pas cette chance --> ne fais pas de *S.O.S.* sur le volume dans l'Utilitaire de disque (ce qui commencerait par démonter le volume au risque qu'il ne puisse pas remonter) > ne le démonte pas > ne redémarre pas > n'éteins pas ton Mac. Laisse-le en instance ainsi > la session de secours ouverte > tant que la sauvegarde n'aura pas été effectuée.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

DDE = disque dur externe ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Oui : c'est ça.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

j'en ai un sur lequel il reste 800 Go


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Attache le DDE au Mac. Cela fait > passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent le tableau des disques et l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste ces tableaux. Je te dirai si ton DDE peut servir de destination.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macbook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused   ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%   316342  174624   64%   /
devfs          195k   195k     0B   100%      660       0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2     5.2M   2.7M   2.6M    51%      645     633   50%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3     524k   147k   377k    29%       34      92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4     524k   143k   381k    28%       33      93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5     524k   160k   365k    31%       37      89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6     524k   147k   377k    29%       34      92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk7     524k   254k   270k    49%       60      66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk8     6.3M   4.2M   2.1M    67%     1026     508   67%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk9     2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510       0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk11    524k   168k   356k    33%       39      87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk12    524k   164k   360k    32%       38      88   30%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk13    1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33     221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk14    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41    1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s2   249G   212G    37G    86% 51725824 9113918   85%   /Volumes/Macbook
/dev/disk0s3   650M   524M   120M    82%   129403   29287   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Si tu as bien attaché le DDE > tu n'as pas dû prendre le temps qu'il soit attaché au Système du Mac et son volume monté. Je ne le vois dans aucun des tableaux -->

- vérifie sa connexion au Mac > repasse les commandes et reposte les tableaux.​


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macbook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             1.0 TB     disk15s1
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused   ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%   316342  174624   64%   /
devfs           198k   198k     0B   100%      668       0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   2.9M   2.3M    56%      708     570   55%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       34      92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   143k   381k    28%       33      93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%       37      89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      524k   147k   377k    29%       34      92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk7      524k   254k   270k    49%       60      66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk8      6.3M   4.2M   2.1M    67%     1026     508   67%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk9      2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510       0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk11     524k   168k   356k    33%       39      87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk12     524k   164k   360k    32%       38      88   30%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk13     1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33     221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk14     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41    1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s2    249G   212G    37G    86% 51725824 9113918   85%   /Volumes/Macbook
/dev/disk0s3    650M   524M   120M    82%   129403   29287   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk15s1   1.0T   156G   844G    16%   594565 3220711   16%   /Volumes/Nouveau nom
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Je le vois en *disk15*. *1 To*. Table de partition *GUID*. *156 Go* de données.

Mais la partition du volume *Nouveau nom* est de type : *Microsoft Basic Data*. Il doit y avoir un système de fichiers Windows impartitionnable (non destructivement) dedans.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk15s1
```


qui va afficher un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk15s1
   Device Identifier:        disk15s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk15s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk15
   Device / Media Name:      My Passport

   Volume Name:              Nouveau nom

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Nouveau nom

   File System Personality:  ExFAT
   Type (Bundle):            exfat
   Name (User Visible):      ExFAT

   Partition Type:           Microsoft Basic Data
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              D25FA845-89FD-3623-80DD-4583296B4400
   Disk / Partition UUID:    1F09B5C0-0B5C-4441-BD6C-AD35192525C2

   Total Size:               1.0 TB (1000168488960 Bytes) (exactly 1953454080 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        844.3 GB (844290064384 Bytes) (exactly 1649004032 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    262144 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          No


-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

C'est de l'*exFAT*. Le volume est donc scriptible par Mac. Mais il faudrait créer dans le volume un dossier de réception > et cloner les données de *Macintosh HD* dans ce dossier. Après reformatage de *Macintosh HD* et réinstallation de l'OS > il serait impossible d'utiliser l'Assistant de migration pour récupérer les données (personnelles + logiciels tiers) > car l'Assistant demande un volume source indépendant.

Mais il est possible en opérant sur les descripteurs des partitions dans la table *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque > de recréer le descripteur de la partition du volume *Nouveau nom* (sans perte de données) --> afin que son extension soit rétrécie à *700 Go* (disons). Puis de créer un second descripteur de partition de 300 Go > qui permettra la génération d'un volume vide d'accueil du clone.

- quelle option choisis-tu ?​


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir tout compris...

là il faut que je retire mon DDE pour créer un "dossier réception" (à partir d'un autre ordi) et remettre le DDE sur l'ordi cassé ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Non. 

Soit je te passe une commande qui va créer un dossier vide dans le volume *Nouveau nom* > puis une commande qui va cloner le contenu de *Macintosh HD* dans ce dossier du volume *Nouveau nom*. Quand tu auras réinstallé ton OS dans *Macintosh HD* reformaté > il faudra que tu crées un nouveau compte vide > puis que tu récupères tes données à la main dans le dossier du volume *Nouveau nom*.

L'autre procédé consiste à rétrécir (non destructivement pour les données) le volume *Nouveau nom*  et à créer un second volume vide qui servira de destination au clone. À la fin de la réinstallation de l'OS dans *Macintosh HD* reformaté --> il sera alors possible d'utiliser l'Assistant de migration pour récupérer automatiquement ton compte avec tes données + les logiciels tiers.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

si la deuxieme solution est mieux je prends la 2ème


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

C'est de loin la plus intéressante (intellectuellement d'abord > et pratiquement ensuite). Passe la commande :

```
gpt show disk15
```


la commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque du DDE

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk15
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34        2014        
        2048  1953454080      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953456128        2015        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Voici la partition-cible :

```
2048  1953454080      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
```


elle commence au bloc n° *2048* (qui est le *super-bloc*) et a une extension de *1953454080* blocs = *1000,16 Go*. Elle a le rang n°*1*. Son type est défini par l'*UUID* : *EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7* qui est celui de l'*exFAT*

voici l'idée de la manœuvre : on va dans un 1er temps supprimer le descripteur de cette partition (descripteur qui appartient à la table *GPT* et décrit la partition sur le disque telle que ci-dessus). Puis on va recréer un descripteur identique au précédent sauf pour l'extension des blocs du disque. Les écritures du disque ne seront en aucune façon touchées > rien que la façon dont la partition est décrite dans la table *GPT*.

Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil umount force disk15
gpt remove -i 1 disk15
```


la 1ère démonte le disque de ses volumes > ce qui désactive la table

la 2è supprime le descripteur de la partition dans la *GPT* > ce qui ne touche en aucun cas aux écritures sur le disque

Poste les affichages retournés par les 2 commandes.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk15
disk15 was already unmounted or it has a partitioning scheme so use "diskutil unmountDisk" instead
-bash-3.2# gpt remove -i 1 disk15
gpt remove: unable to open device 'disk15': Resource busy
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Pardon ! --> le verbe à utiliser dans le 1ère commande était *umountDisk* > dans la mesure où son objet était le disque entier.

Voici la paire de commandes à jour :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk15
gpt remove -i 1 disk15
```


poste les retours.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umountDisk force disk15
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk15 was successful
-bash-3.2# gpt remove -i 1 disk15
disk15s1 removed
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Parfait !

Après la décréation > la recréation. Passe d'abord à la main la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk15
```


qui redémonte le disque (l'acte d'écriture à la *GPT* aura remonté son volume)

Puis voici la seconde commande à passer :

```
gpt add -b 2048 -s 1367187500 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 -i 1 disk15
```


pour la passer commodément  > effectue un copier-coller à rebours : tu viens d'abord ici avec Safari > copies la commande > quittes Safari > relances le Terminal > colles la commande > et tu l'exécutes

la commande recrée un descripteur en tous points identique au précédent > sauf pour l'extension réduite à *1367187500* blocs = *700 Go*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umountDisk force disk15
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk15 was successful
-bash-3.2# gpt add -b 2048 -s 1367187500 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 -i 1 disk15
disk15s1 added
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Partition ajoutée ! --> afin de contempler l'effet de ces opérations > passe les commandes :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui réaffichent le tableau des disques et la mesure de l'occupation des volumes

Poste ces tableaux --> on va pouvoir vérifier si le système de fichiers *exFAT* a bien gobé la pilule du rétrécissement de blocs à gérer et remonte bien un volume *Nouveau nom* de *700 Go* avec la taille de données attendues...


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macbook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             700.0 GB   disk15s1
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused   ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%   316342  174624   64%   /
devfs           198k   198k     0B   100%      668       0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   3.0M   2.2M    58%      732     546   57%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       34      92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   143k   381k    28%       33      93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%       37      89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      524k   147k   377k    29%       34      92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk7      524k   254k   270k    49%       60      66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk8      6.3M   4.2M   2.1M    67%     1026     508   67%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk9      2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510       0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk11     524k   168k   356k    33%       39      87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk12     524k   164k   360k    32%       38      88   30%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk13     1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33     221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk14     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41    1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s2    249G   212G    37G    86% 51725824 9113918   85%   /Volumes/Macbook
/dev/disk0s3    650M   524M   120M    82%   129403   29287   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk15s1   1.0T   156G   844G    16%   594565 3220711   16%   /Volumes/Nouveau nom
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Un volume *Nouveau nom* de *700 Go* est bien remonté et il contient les *156 Go* de données de départ.

On s'occupe à présent de créer un 2è descripteur de partition > pour la destination du clone. Passe la commande :

```
gpt show disk15
```


et poste le tableau des blocs --> que je voie la distribution actuelle.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk15
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34        2014        
        2048  1367187500      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1367189548   586268595        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
1367189548   586268595
```


montre le 1er bloc libre : n° *1367189548* > et l'extension des blocs libres : *586268595* blocs = *300,16 Go*.

on va laisser un tampon de *500* blocs libres entre la partition *1* et la nouvelle. Et il est de règle de laisser toujours *7* blocs libres avant le bloc de départ de la sauvegarde de la *GPT* tout en fin de disque

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk15
```


pour redémonter encore le disque

Puis voici la nouvelle commande à passer :

```
gpt add -b 1367190048 -s 586268088 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 disk15
```


tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours comme précédemment

la commande crée un descripteur de partition de rang n°*2* > dans le type : "*Apple_HFS*" (déterminé par son *UUID*) > dont le *bloc 0* est le n°*1367190048* > et l'extension : *586268088* blocs = *300 Go*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umountDisk force disk15
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk15 was successful
-bash-3.2# gpt add -b 1367190048 -s 586268088 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 disk15
disk15s2 added
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Partition ajoutée ! --> afin qu'on qu'on contemple le paysage > passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
gpt show disk15
```


qui affichent le tableau des disques et la distribution des blocs

Poste ces tableaux.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macbook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             700.0 GB   disk15s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         300.2 GB   disk15s2
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk15
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34        2014        
        2048  1367187500      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1367189548         500        
  1367190048   586268088      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1953458136           7        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Parfait ! - évidemment la nouvelle partition n'est qu'un conteneur vide sur les blocs -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS                         300.2 GB   disk15s2
```


on va l'étoffer du générateur d'un volume. Passe les commandes :


```
newfs_hfs -J -v Clone /dev/disk15s2
diskutil mount disk15s2
diskutil list
df -H
```


la 1ère injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > qui va utiliser le bloc *0* de la partition (n° *1367190048* dans l'absolu) comme *super-bloc* (inscription du *header* du système de fichiers). Un volume* Clone* journalisé est défini sur la partition.

la 2è monte ce volume sur la partition

les 3 & 4 réaffichent le tableau des disques et de l'occupation des volumes

=> poste tous les retours --> on verra si tu as un volume de destination opérationnel pour le clonage.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# newfs_hfs -J -v Clone /dev/disk15s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk15s2 as a 280 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk15s2
Volume Clone on disk15s2 mounted
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macbook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             700.0 GB   disk15s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   300.2 GB   disk15s2
```


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%   316342   174624   64%   /
devfs           199k   199k     0B   100%      672        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   3.0M   2.2M    58%      736      542   58%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   143k   381k    28%       33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%       37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk7      524k   254k   270k    49%       60       66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk8      6.3M   4.2M   2.1M    67%     1026      508   67%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk9      2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510        0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk11     524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk12     524k   164k   360k    32%       38       88   30%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk13     1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33      221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk14     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41     1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s2    249G   212G    37G    86% 51725824  9113918   85%   /Volumes/Macbook
/dev/disk0s3    650M   524M   120M    82%   129403    29287   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk15s1   1.0T   156G   844G    16%   594565  3220711   16%   /Volumes/Nouveau nom
/dev/disk15s2   300G   424M   300G     1%   103614 73179895    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Voici le travail -->

```
/dev/disk15 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             700.0 GB   disk15s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   300.2 GB   disk15s2

/dev/disk0s2    249G   212G    37G    86% 51725824  9113918   85%   /Volumes/Macbook
/dev/disk15s2   300G   424M   300G     1%   103614 73179895    0%   /Volumes/Clone
```


tu disposes d'un volume vide *Clone* (les *424 Mo* sont le lest de départ équivalent à la taille du système de fichiers *jhfs+*) = destination de *300 Go*. En source > tu as le volume *MacBook* contenant *212 Go*.
-------------

Alors hop ! opération clonage.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/Macbook/* /Volumes/Clone
```


un espace entre* /** et */Volumes---*

la commande clone *Macbook* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

ok ! en effet ça a pas mal défilé et là c'est bloqué depuis 1 ptite minute... avec la roue (la souris) qui tourne


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Tu n'as qu'à dire si le processus de copie repart...


----------



## MarieduMans (17 Novembre 2018)

c'est bon c'est reparti, la roue a laissé place à une flèche de souris normale , je vais donc laisser l'ordi tranquille et verrai demain matin ce que ça donne. Merci pour tout et à demain j'espère pour finir de réparer tout ce bazar


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

À demain !


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

Hello ! la copie vient tout juste de se terminer


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

et l'ordi semble totalement figé... je n'ai plus la main sur la souris, rien ne répond...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Alors éteins ton Mac de force (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation). Puis rallume-le > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* pour revenir dans la session de secours.

Relance alors le Terminal > passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%   316342   174624   64%   /
devfs          199k   199k     0B   100%      674        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3     5.2M   2.0M   3.3M    38%      477      801   37%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4     524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5     524k   143k   381k    28%       33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6     524k   160k   365k    31%       37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7     524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8     524k   254k   270k    49%       60       66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9     6.3M   3.3M   3.0M    53%      797      737   52%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10    2.1M   205k   1.9M    10%       48      462    9%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12    524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13    524k   164k   360k    32%       38       88   30%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14    1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33      221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41     1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk2s2   300G   203G    98G    68% 49450538 23832971   67%   /Volumes/Clone
/dev/disk0s2   249G   212G    37G    86% 51725824  9113918   85%   /Volumes/Macbook
/dev/disk0s3   650M   524M   120M    82%   129403    29287   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk2s1   1.0T   156G   844G    16%   594565  3220711   16%   /Volumes/Nouveau nom
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

*Clone* contient *203 Go* de données vs *212 Go* pour *MacBook*. Il y a donc un déficit de *9 Go*.

- veux-tu qu'on fasse un 2è clonage - en mode incrémental celui-là (ne copier que les différences) --> afin de tenter de récupérer les *Go* manquant ?​


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

Non tant pis...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Passe quand même la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/Clone
```


qui liste les objets de 1er rang du volume

Poste le tableau retourné --> que je voie s'il ne manque pas de dossier significatif...


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes/Clone
.Trashes            etc
Applications            home
Library                installer.failurerequests
Network                net
System                private
Users                sbin
Volumes                tmp
bin                usr
cores                var
dev
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Il n'y a pas de lacunes formelles de dossiers.

- est-ce que tu veux passer 2 commandes de mesure des dossiers de 1er rang de la source (*MacBook*) et de la destination (*Clone*) --> afin de pouvoir juger où se situe le déficit ?​


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

oui ok


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Voici les 2 commandes à passer (l'une après l'autre) :

```
/Volumes/MacBook/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/MacBook/*
/Volumes/MacBook/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/*
```


le début bizarre des commandes vient de ce qu'on va chercher l'utilitaire *du* (de mesure des dossiers) --> dans le volume *MacBook*. Car *du* ne fait pas partie de la dotation en utilitaires de l'OS de secours démarré : il ne peut donc pas être appelé automatiquement dans des commandes.

la 1ère mesure (en *Gi*) les dossiers de 1er rang de *MacBook* > la 2è fait pareil pour *Clone*

Poste les 2 tableaux.


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

l'ordi a encore planté... je redémarre !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Passe les commandes après redémarrage sur la session de secours > et poste les tableaux.


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

j'ai lancé la premiere commande dans le terminal il y a 2-3min déjà mais rien ne s'affiche une fois que je l'ai validée (ordi non planté)...  c'est censé prendre du temps ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Oui : la commande peut-être longue à passer - d'autant plus si le volume a des problèmes. Tu vas bien voir...


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

ça va faire 45min et toujours rien ne s'affiche...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

La commande est peut-être longue > mais elle ne met pas des trois quarts d'heure à passer. Pour l'arrêter > un clic sur la fenêtre du Terminal pour ramener l'application au 1er plan > puis presse les 2 touches *ctrl c* --> ce qui coupe la commande et ramène *-bash-3.2#*.

- on ne va pas pouvoir mesurer comparativement les contenus des volumes...​


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

ok. tant pis je fais une croix sur les données perdues. prête pour la prochaine étape


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ MacBook disk0s2
```


la commande reformate le volume *MacBook*

Poste le retour.


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ MacBook disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macbook
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 232 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 MacBook
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Le formatage est bien passé. Finalisation du sauvetage à présent (ce qui va prendre du temps) -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *MacBook* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde Time Machine*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en "source". L'«Assistant de migration» va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'«Assistant de migration» est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## MarieduMans (18 Novembre 2018)

la migration a planté plein plein de fois mais c'est bon l'ordi remarche enfin. Merci pour tout !!!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

Content pour toi alors !

- est-ce que tu trouves des lacunes dans tes fichiers personnels ?​
Note : tu veux peut-être supprimer sur le disque du DDE la partition du volume *Clone* > afin qu'il n'y ait plus qu'une seule partition (comme au début) pour un seul volume *Nouveau nom* de la taille totale du disque ?


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

Pour le moment j'ai rien vu de spécial.
Je trouve l"ordi un peu plus lent par contre mais ça reste correct.

Pour le DDE oui je veux bien le remettre comme avant. Le fait de remettre qu'une seule partition sur le DDE ça garde quand même toute les données? j'ai envie de laisser la copie de l'ordi sur l'ordi au cas où l'ordi me lacherait à nouveau. 
(j'aurai accès à mon ordi et DDE qu'en fin d'aprèm)


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

À tout à l'heure, alors.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

c'est parti !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Alors attache ton DDE au Mac. Tu trouves le Terminal accessible de ta session at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

Lance-le > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 19 06:15:02 on console
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacBook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             700.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   300.2 GB   disk1s2
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +4.2 MB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Installer               4.2 MB     disk2s1
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la tableau des blocs du disque du DDE

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 19 17:11:27 on ttys000
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt show disk1

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34        2014        
        2048  1367187500      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1367189548         500        
  1367190048   586268088      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1953458136           7        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt remove -i 2 disk1
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt remove -i 1 disk1
```


les commandes démontent le disque > suppriment la partition *2* > démontent le disque > suppriment la partition *1*

Poste les affichages retournés.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt remove -i 2 disk1
Password:
disk1s2 removed
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt remove -i 1 disk1
disk1s1 removed
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Parfait. Les 2 descripteurs de partitions sont supprimés.

Repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


et poste le nouveau tableau des disques.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt show disk1
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34  1953458109        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Et voici quel était la distribution des blocs originelle -->

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34        2014      
        2048  1953454080      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953456128        2015      
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
```


on va strictement la reconstituer via la recréation d'un descripteur _ad hoc_.

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C -i 1 disk1
sudo gpt show disk1
diskutil list
```


la 1ère démonte le disque

la 2è recrée un descripteur de partition de type *exFAT* > de rang *1* > avec en *bloc 0* le n° *2048* > et une extension de *1953454080* blocs = *1000,16 Go*

la 3è réaffiche le tableau des blocs

la 4è celui des disques

Poste tous les retours.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 19 17:33:45 on ttys000
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C -i
Password:
usage: gpt add [-b lba] [-i index] [-s lba] [-t uuid] device ...
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt show disk1
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34  1953458109        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacBook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +4.2 MB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Installer               4.2 MB     disk2s1
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Tu as oublié de copier la commande de recréation du descripteur jusqu'au *1* (du rang) et au *disk1* du disque.

Refais le cycle exact de commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C -i 1 disk1
sudo gpt show disk1
diskutil list
```


et poste les retours.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 19 17:46:37 on ttys000
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C -i
usage: gpt add [-b lba] [-i index] [-s lba] [-t uuid] device ...
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt show disk1
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34  1953458109        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacBook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +4.2 MB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Installer               4.2 MB     disk2s1
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Tu as encore oublié le *disk1* final dans la longue commande. Est-ce que tu n'arrives pas l'afficher complètement ?

Refais le cycle exact de commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C -i 1 disk1
sudo gpt show disk1
diskutil list
```

et poste les retours.

Note: attention ! la 2è commande est celle-ci :

*sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C -i 1 disk1*

=> va bien jusqu'au *disk1* final ! --> sinon elle ne passe pas...


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

autant pour moi ! j'espère que cette fois c'est la bonne .. 


```
Last login: Mon Nov 19 17:51:36 on ttys000
diskutil umountDisk force disk1MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C -i 1 disk1
usage: gpt add [-b lba] [-i index] [-s lba] [-t uuid] device ...
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt show disk1
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34  1953458109        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacBook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +4.2 MB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Installer               4.2 MB     disk2s1
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Tu avais bien saisi la commande cette fois-ci > mais je ne sais pourquoi elle n'a pas été acceptée alors qu'elle me paraît valide.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


qui répare la table *GPT* du disque au cas où elle serait corrompue

Poste le retour.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

ça attend une réponse de ma part là ?

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil repairDisk disk1
Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N)
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Tape *y* et revalide.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil repairDisk disk1
Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk1
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map
Error: -69770: Partition map check failed because no slices were found
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Alors redémarre une fois > puis de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques (dès fois qu'il y aurait un problème avec le *kernel* démarré).


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Eurêka ! -->

- on s'était emmêlé les pinceaux chacun de notre côté : toi > tu oubliais la fin de la commande ; et moi j'avais oublié le *32è* caractère de l'*UUID* de l'*exFAT* = *EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7*​
=> défauts de copier-coller de part et d'autre. La prochaine est la bonne !


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

Euh du coup je fais quoi ? (j'ai redémarré l'ordi là)


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Passe quand même la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je sois certain que le disque est bien toujours *disk1*...


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Nov 19 18:18:59 on ttys000
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacBook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Alors refais le cycle :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 -i 1 disk1
sudo gpt show disk1
diskutil list
```


où j'ai corrigé l'*UUID* de l'*exFAT*

Poste les retours.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

j'ai tapé que les 2 premiers commandes et j'ai l'impression que qlq chose ne va pas vu le terme "error" qui est indiqué ci contre : 

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 -i 1 disk1
gpt add: disk1: error: entry at index 1 is not free
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

hé ! hé ! --> ça ne veut pas de l'index n°*1*. Eh bien on va le supprimer (décidément > il faut se l'arracher, ce descripteur)...

Passe le cycle :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 disk1
sudo gpt show disk1
diskutil list
```


et poste les retours.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

idem je n'ai pas passé toutes les commandes car :

```
Last login: Mon Nov 19 18:29:52 on ttys000
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1953454080 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 disk1
Password:
gpt add: disk1: error: no space available on device
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Décidément : quand ça ne veut pas...

Alors on va remettre d'abord le disque comme il était avec ses deux volumes et on va aviser.

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1367187500 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 disk1
```


qui recrée un descripteur de 1ère partition de *700 Go*

Poste le retour.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

erf.... 

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt add -b 2048 -s 1367187500 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 disk1
Password:
gpt add: disk1: error: no space available on device
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande informative :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


poste le tableau des blocs --> que je voie à quoi il ressemble...


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ sudo gpt show disk1
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34        2014        
        2048  1953454080      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953456128        2015        
  1953458143          32         Sec GPT table
  1953458175           1         Sec GPT header
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Hé ! --> le descripteur a bien été recréé et définit une partition -->

```
2048  1953454080      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
```

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacBook                 249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             1.0 TB     disk1s1
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Enfin (à la Fin des fins - comme eût dit Aristote) --> on le retrouve :

```
1:       Microsoft Basic Data Nouveau nom             1.0 TB     disk1s1
```


avec une extension de *1 To* > le volume *Nouveau nom*

Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/"Nouveau nom"
```


qui affiche son occupation

Poste le retour.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ df -H /Volumes/"Nouveau nom"
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused   ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   1.0T   156G   844G    16%  594564 3220712   16%   /Volumes/Nouveau nom
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Et toujours *156 Go* de données : rien n'est perdu.

Passe enfin la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk1s1
```


la commande répare le système de fichiers *exFAT* du volume *Nouveau nom*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## MarieduMans (19 Novembre 2018)

```
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$ diskutil repairVolume disk1s1
Started file system repair on disk1s1 Nouveau nom
Repairing file system
Checking volume
Checking main boot region
Checking system files
Volume name is Nouveau nom
Checking upper case translation table
Checking file system hierarchy
Checking active bitmap
Rechecking main boot region
Rechecking alternate boot region
The volume Nouveau nom appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Finished file system repair on disk1s1 Nouveau nom
MacBookansalier:~ Marie$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

Alors tout est en ordre en ce qui concerne ton DDE.


----------



## MarieduMans (20 Novembre 2018)

Parfait. Merci beaucoup pour toute l'aide apportée !!  Bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2018)

Content pour toi !

- il y a eu un pataquès à deux pour la réfection en une seule partition du DDE > mais on s'en est sorti quand même ​


----------



## Mg9296 (7 Décembre 2018)

Salut macomaniac, je reviens un peu tard parce que je t’avoue que j’ai eu le malheur de procrastiner... j’étais tellement contente que mon ordinateur marche de nouveau ! Mais mon DDE vient de me lâcher aussi (pas franchement etonnant). Donc j’ai suivi la manip de iFixit pour retirer le hdd SAUF que j’arrive pas à enlever les vis étoile sur le côté, ce qui fait que le disque ne rentre pas dans le boîtier que j’ai acheté. 

Ma question est donc la suivante : 
Est-ce que le boîtier est nécessaire ? Je ne peux pas tout simplement brancher le disque avec la SATA à mon ordinateur ? Merci


----------



## Mg9296 (7 Décembre 2018)

Au cas où tu aurais oublié : je devais sortir le disque interne pour savoir si le problème venait de lui ou de la nappe SATA. J’en suis là.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Mg
*
Qu'est-ce que tu appelles les "vis étoiles" ? --> les 4 boulons cylindriques qui font saillie sur les tranches du disque en permettant son maintien ?


----------



## Mg9296 (7 Décembre 2018)

Oui c’est ça, j’ai oublié le nom...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2018)

Il faut un embout torx spécial pour les dévisser réglementairement.

Mais il y a un dépannage ultra-simple. Tu dois bien avoir une pince plate quelque part ? - pas un pince à épiler, bien sûr ; non : une pince genre à pincer des fils de fer > les couper par des échancrures latérales > voire mêne une pince à écartement variable. Une pince, quoi.

Lorsque tu as ta pince en main > tu entoures chaque fois la petite protubérance cylindrique d'un boulon (la partir goujon qui fait saillie) avec un bidule protecteur : bout de sopalin > bout de chiffon mince > scotch > carton etc. Cela > pour ne pas mâcher la tête du goujon avec la pince.

Une fois que tu as protégé la tête proéminencte du goujon > tu la pinces de face avec ta pince (serre ce qu'il faut) > et hop ! tu dévisses la tête du boulon dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre.

=> ils ne sont jamais très serrés. Ça va le faire...


----------



## Mg9296 (7 Décembre 2018)

Niquel tu as décidément la solution à tout ! Bon, donc j’ai redémarré mon ordinateur sur *Momo500Ga *(enfin je crois) et le résultat est franchement mitigé. Ça rame toujours quoi, moins que la dernière fois où toute manip était impossible mais ça rame. 

Est-ce qu’on peut être sûr que c’est le HDD ? Est-ce que ça pourrait pas être tout mon ordinateur qui rame parce qu’il est un peu vieux ?


----------



## Quentino31 (7 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour j’ai voulu reinitialiser mon mac et au moment d’installer high sierra on me marque que le serveur de recuperation n’a pas pu etre contacte .. j’ai essaye tout ve que j’ai pu voir sur internet et je crois que jnai un soucis au niveau apfs mais je n’u connais rien .. pourriez vous m’aider a pouvoir récupérer mon mac .. merci


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

@ *Mg
*
Comme quoi une pince peut tenir lieu de tournevis. C'est le marrant du travail manuel : la procuration de l'outil par substitution d'identité des objets. Une espèce d'équivalent pratique de la commande *sudo* .

Rappelle-moi les spécifications de ton Mac : son modèle et son année (regarde à Menu  > *À propos de ce Mac*).


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

@ *Quentino
*
Quand tu es dans la session de secours (fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS*) > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sélectionne le *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > saisis la commande brève (uniquement ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace gris-bleuté) :

```
date
```


et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

la commande retourne la date et l'heure à l'horloge du *kernel* (le noyau opérateur) de l'OS de secours démarré

=> quelle est cette date ?


----------



## Quentino31 (8 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Quentino
> *
> Quand tu es dans la session de secours (fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS*) > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sélectionne le *Terminal*.
> 
> ...


La date qui s’affiche est la bonne avec 1 heure en moins.. maintenant jai reussi le debut de l’ibstallation et a la fin on me dit impossible de creer un serveur apfs


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Quentino31 a dit:


> impossible de creer un serveur apfs




est-ce que ce n'est pas exactement : "*Impossible de créer un volume de prédémarrage pour l'installation de l'apfs*" ?


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

@ Macomaniac
C’est un *MacBook Pro mi-2012 *(ça suffit comme info ?)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

La nappe SATA est peut-être défaillante > mais ton HDD n'est pas non plus un pur sang.

Il y a des chances que ce HDD soit un *5400 tr/mn* --> ce qui donne un piètre débit en lecture & écriture : genre *33 Mo/s* vs *100 Mo/s* pour un HDD *7200 tr/mn* vs *500 Mo/s* pour un SSD *2,5"*.

Ton Mac 2012 retrouverait de la vélocité avec un SSD *2,5"* à loger à l'emplacement du HDD. Avec sans doute changement de nappe SATA à la clé si elle était défaillante (ce qui s'avérerait devant l'augmentation de débit du SSD de peut-être *x15*).


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

@macomaniac

Ok donc faudrait que j’achète un SDD ? Et tu penses que je pourrais en prendre un avec + de mémoire ? Eeeeeet est-ce que tu as une marque ou quoi à me conseiller ?

Ce qui m’inquiète, c’est que le même problème d’extinction à l’allumage est apparu avec le DDE au bout de quelques temps..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu as toujours le volume *Clone* sur le DDE ? - volume démarrable ? -->

- si c'est le cas > et que tu démarres sur *Clone* => est-ce que tu as l'impression que le débit est meilleur qu'avec le volume du HDD ?​
----------

Tu peux regarder la marque Crucial en SSD (gabarit *2,5"* et pas barrette pour ton Mac). La capacité *1 To* existe si tu veux aller au-delà des *500 Go* de ton HDD. Question de budget (tu peux chercher sur le site Crucial mais tu as aussi des vendeurs sur Amazon).

S'il fallait aussi changer la nappe > c'est dans les *40€* (chez MacWay ou iFixit).


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Comme je te l’ai dit, le même problème qu’avec le HDD est apparu avec le volume Clone : il s’éteint avant que ça ait complètement démarré. Je n’ai aucune idée de la qualité de ce disque dur (c’est un WD  basique noir 500Ga), je me dis que le l’ai peut-être surexploité comme il n’a pas vocation à servir de disque de démarrage...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Ton HDD attaché au Mac > et ton DDE de Clone itou > passe les commandes :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


et poste le tableau des disques et de l'occupation des volumes

Il va sans doute falloir opérer de petits repartitionnements > pour créer 2 volumes (1 sur le HDD et 1 sur le DDE - si l'espace libre le permet) --> qui te permettraient d'installer des OS propres. Afin de vérifier stabilité et vélocité une fois démarrée sur chacun d'eux (en externe et en interne pour le HDD).


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Mais il me semble qu’on a déjà fait tout ça.. j’ai presque pas d’espace disponible, c’est pour ça qu’on avait fait un clonage au lieu d’une copie, donc le partitionnement à mon avis ça va être tendu. Je t’envoie le tableau quand mon ordinateur aura décider d’ouvrir Chrome.


```
Last login: Sat Dec  8 16:24:59 on console
dimomo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga              +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.2 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Disons alors qu'on peut tenter de créer un petit volume sur le seul DDE > pour voir si un OS installé proprement fonctionne normalement.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Okay faisons comme ça ! Mais tu te rappelles qu'on avait reformaté le HDD et tout hein ? Ca suffisait pas ? J'y comprends rien


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Est-ce qu'on a essayé de faire fonctionner le Mac sur un OS propre > avec un compte neuf - sans aucune récupération de données ?


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Je crois pas...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Poste le résultat de la commande :

```
df -H
```


que je voie l'occupation de l'espace des volumes...


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Dec  8 16:49:42 on ttys001
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1      499G   439G    59G    89%  831511 4294135768    0%   /
devfs           196k   196k     0B   100%     662          0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2s2    499G   440G    59G    89%  846474 4294120805    0%   /Volumes/Clone
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Il y a *59 Go* d'espace libre dans les 2 cas. Des volumes très symétriques.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 460g jhfs+ Clean 0b
```


la commande rétrécit *Clone* à *460 Go* > et crée un volume *Clean* de *39 Go*

Poste l'affichage retourné.

- si je comprends bien => actuellement > tu n'arrives à obtenir un fonctionnement à une vitesse normale ni sur *Clone* en externe > ni sur *Momo500Ga* en interne > ni sur *Momo500Ga* en externe.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Ca ne marche pas : 


```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 460g jhfs+ Clean 0b
Last login: Sat Dec  8 16:50:07 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 460g jhfs+ Clean 0b
Unable to resize because file system volume format does not support resizing
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```

Oui, c'est bien ça. J'ai pas réessayé avec Momo500Ga en interne parce que la dernière fois (il y a un mois) l'état était vraiment critique. Tu m'avais demandé d'essayer avec le disque en externe. SAUF qu'à l'époque, ça marchait niquel sur le* Clone*, qui maintenant a exactement le même problème que Momo500Ga. 
Là c'est moyen sur *Momo500Ga* en externe : c'est lent, mais c'est pas bloqué comme sur les deux autres.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2s2
```


la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur *Clone*

Poste le tableau. On saura si la journalisation est activée > condition d'un repartitionnement.

----------

Si ça marchait bien sur *Clone* et que le fonctionnement y est actuellement ralenti -->

- soit le disque du DDE a lui aussi un problème > soit le Mac a un problème. C'est ça la difficulté : parvenir à discriminer le facteur.​


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Oh et quand j'allume mon ordi sur *Momo500Ga*, un message apparaît comme quoi le disque ne peut pas "être réparé" et qu'il faut le "reformater au plus vite". (Ca doit être un vieux message des manip qu'on a faites à ma dernière utilisation du disque, puisque depuis 1 mois j'utilise le *Clone*.) 

Est-ce que c'est clair ? Dans l'ordre, on a fait ça :
• Cloner *Momo500Ga *sur mon DDE. 
• Reformater *Momo500Ga*.
• Re-cloner le contenu du DDE sur *Momo500Ga*. 
• Ouvrir une session sur le DDE "*Clone*". ==> ça marchait super bien. On en a déduit que le problème venait soit du HDD, soit de la SATA, et donc tu m'avais demandé de faire les tests pour vérifier ça, ce que j'ai fait hier. Depuis un mois, j'utilisais *Clone*, qui récemment a planté exactement comme le premier problème avec le HDD.
• J'ai sorti *Momo500Ga *que j'ai mis dans un boîtier externe, et j'ai démarré mon ordinateur sur *Momo500Ga*.


```
diskutil info disk2s2
Last login: Sat Dec  8 16:59:55 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil info disk2s2
   Device Identifier:        disk2s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk2

   Volume Name:              Clone
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Clone

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Disabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk2s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk2s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              3927CF13-DFE3-31B6-862A-0642DADCEB1B
   Disk / Partition UUID:    67938997-18E5-4298-B4B2-D9E0F7B5BAAD
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                499.2 GB (499245981696 Bytes) (exactly 975089808 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       499.2 GB (499245981696 Bytes) (exactly 975089808 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        439.9 GB (439863046144 Bytes) (exactly 859107512 512-Byte-Units) (88.1%)
   Volume Free Space:        59.4 GB (59382935552 Bytes) (exactly 115982296 512-Byte-Units) (11.9%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Fixed


momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Le volume n'est pas journalisé. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil enableJournal disk2s2
```


qui active la journalisation

Poste le retour.

----------

Donc il y a 2 facteurs sans réponses -->

- pourquoi *Clone* a-t-il ralenti ? - alors que tu ne t'en sers pas...​
- pourquoi *Momo500Ga* en externe ne récupère-t-il pas une vitesse normale ? - même s'il est un petit peu plus rapide qu'en interne...​


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

- Alors _non, _mais je me me suis servie de *Clone* pendant un mois.
- En effet, c'est bizarre.

Super...

```
diskutil enableJournal disk2s2
Last login: Sat Dec  8 17:12:29 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil enableJournal disk2s2
An error occurred journaling the file system: The underlying task reported failure on exit (-69860)
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2s2
```


et reposte le tableau --> que je voie si la journalisation est activée. Car il y a eu un message d'erreur...
----------

Donc peut-être que quelque chose d'installé dans *Clone* aurait suscité le ralentissement ? --> d'où l'intérêt de tester un OS propre dans un volume alternatif.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

```
diskutil info disk2s2Last login: Sat Dec  8 17:20:56 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil info disk2s2
   Device Identifier:        disk2s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk2

   Volume Name:              Clone
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Clone

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Disabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk2s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk2s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              3927CF13-DFE3-31B6-862A-0642DADCEB1B
   Disk / Partition UUID:    67938997-18E5-4298-B4B2-D9E0F7B5BAAD
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                499.2 GB (499245981696 Bytes) (exactly 975089808 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       499.2 GB (499245981696 Bytes) (exactly 975089808 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        439.9 GB (439863046144 Bytes) (exactly 859107512 512-Byte-Units) (88.1%)
   Volume Free Space:        59.4 GB (59382935552 Bytes) (exactly 115982296 512-Byte-Units) (11.9%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Fixed


momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```

----------------

Ce serait une sorte de virus qui se serait transmis avec le clonage ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```


la commande vérifie le système de fichiers > générateur du volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.

Note : la journalisation a échoué à être activée.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Ok alors internet commence à ramer sévère. J'ai peur que ne soit plus qu'une question de minutes avant que *Momo500Ga *ne me lâche de nouveau...


```
Last login: Sat Dec  8 17:31:19 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
Started file system verification on disk2s2 Clone
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Incorrect number of thread records
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Problem -69842 occurred while restoring the original mount state
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Ah ! d'accord... Le système de fichiers du volume *Clone* est corrompu (affecté d'erreurs graves).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk2s2
```


qui tente de réparer le système de fichiers

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Bon, ben c'était prévisible mais ça n'a pas marché 


```
diskutil repairVolume disk2s2
Last login: Sat Dec  8 17:44:43 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil repairVolume disk2s2
Started file system repair on disk2s2 Clone
Repairing file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fy -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Incorrect number of thread records
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
Repairing volume
Rechecking volume
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Incorrect number of thread records
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
Repairing volume
Rechecking volume
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Incorrect number of thread records
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
Repairing volume
Rechecking volume
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Incorrect number of thread records
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone could not be repaired after 3 attempts
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```

Ce "corrompu", ça veut bien dire que c'est le contenu du disque qui est problématique ? A savoir une partie des données que j'ai clonées ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Le système de fichiers est une structure logicielle inscrite sur les premiers blocs d'une partition (*disk2s2* ici). Dont le 1er bloc de la partition qui constitue un bloc privilégié dit le "*super-bloc*" du système de fichiers : son bloc "origine" > où il a son ancrage de départ (inscription du *header*).

Le système de fichiers est le générateur du volume sur la partition. Il convertit des blocs bruts et des écritures sur les blocs (unités d'espace-disque de *512 octets* par défaut) => en un espace de fichiers lisibles qui est le volume.

C'est cette structure logique de coulisses qui est affectée d'erreurs irréparables ici. En conséquence > soit le volume ne monte plus du tout > soit il monte mais est verrouillé en lecture seule > soit il monte en lecture & écriture mais dysfonctionne.

Comme le volume *Clone* n'a qu'un statut de clone --> on peut le reformater > ce qui va recréer un système de fichiers neuf valide > et remonter un volume neuf en bon état : qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Merci pour l'explication ! J'ai pas tout compris mais je vois l'idée. 

Euh oui alors je veux bien essayer mais j'ai changé des choses sur *Clone* et j'ai besoin que mes fichiers soient à jour... En plus je ne comprends pas, parce que le problème est apparu tardivement, donc s'il était présent à l'origine pourquoi il se manifeste que maintenant ?

Et si c'était ce même problème qui affectait *Momo500Ga*, pourquoi je ne peux pas faire la même manip pour le réparer ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Tant que tu y es > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie en mode "*live*" (le volume maintenu monté) > le système de fichiers du volume *Momo500Ga*

Poste l'affichage retourné.

----------

Je ne peux pas te dire à partir de quand le système de fichiers du volume *Clone* s'est trouvé affecté d'erreurs graves. Ni pour quelle raison exacte.

Je m'aperçois d'une informations qui m'avait échappé (dans le tableau des informations) -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume *Clone* est verrouillé au montage en lecture seule. C'est l'effet des erreurs graves de son système de fichiers générateur. Il est donc lisible mais inservable autrement (indémarrable > in-inscriptible)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk2s2
```


la commande monte le volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

diskutil verifyVolume :


```
diskutil verifyVolume /Last login: Sat Dec  8 18:07:25 on ttys000

momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1 Momo500Ga
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 3B7CC934-A4DC-415A-B49A-513A94D8BA6C
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 3B7CC934-A4DC-415A-B49A-513A94D8BA6C on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 4AB12707-A0BF-40C6-8BDD-B015ADBE954D
Load and verify 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 3B7CC934-A4DC-415A-B49A-513A94D8BA6C appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk1
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Momo500Ga appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1 Momo500Ga
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```

Et pour monter le disque :


```
diskutil mount disk2s2
Last login: Sat Dec  8 18:46:22 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil mount disk2s2
Volume on disk2s2 timed out waiting to mount
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Aucun problème pour le volume *Momo500ga*. Système de fichiers en bon état.

Le volume *Clone* n'a pas été remonté. Redémarre une fois (le DDE toujours attaché au Mac) -->

- est-ce que tu vois *Clone* monté sur le Bureau de ta session du volume *Momo500ga* ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Oui, je vois le volume *Clone *sur le Bureau.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Alors je te conseille de sauvegarder les fichiers qui t'importent. Sans doute dans *Clone* > Utilisateurs > *margueriteperes* => tel ou tel sous-dossier.

- car après il faudra un reformatage pour recréer un volume valide. Ce qui permettra de tester une installation propre --> pour voir si tu y retrouves une vitesse normale...​


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Je les sauvegarde comment ? Je les transfère sur *Momo500Ga *?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Oui : je pense que le mieux est de les transférer sur *Momo500ga*. À moins que tu n'aies un autre support de sauvegarde (clé USB > autre DDE).


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Voilà c'est fait. Ca a pris une plombe comme d'habitude... C'est con parce que j'y étais allée franchement sur les modifs pcq tu m'avais dit que ce serait très simple de les remettre sur Momo500Ga. 

Donc, reformatage ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Clone disk2s2
```


la commande reformate la partition de *Clone* et remonte un volume du même nom 

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Voilà. On me demande si je veux utiliser "Clone" pour sauvegarder avec TimeMachine ?


```
Last login: Sat Dec  8 20:16:32 on console
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Clone disk2s2
Started erase on disk2s2 Clone
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2s2 Clone
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Formatage réussi.

Est-ce que tu as de quoi installer le même OS que celui du volume *Momo500ga* ?


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Càd ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS installé dans *momo500ga*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

```
sw_vers -productVersion
Last login: Sat Dec  8 22:16:53 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

C'est donc High Sierra --> as-tu un installteur de High Sierra intitulé : *Installer macOS High Sierra* ?


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Non, j'ai pas...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Alors utilise ce lien : ☞*High Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge) => pour télécharger un installateur de High Sierra. Il va se loger dans les Applications sous l'intitulé (francisé) de : *Installer macOS High Sierra*.

- à complétion du téléchargement > tu lances l'installation à destination du volume *Clone* (dans le panneau de choix du volume de destination > qui affichera par défaut *momo500ga* > presse le bouton : "*Afficher tous les volumes*" pour choisir *Clone*). Ne cherche pas à récupérer de données à la fin mais crée un compte neuf. Histoire de pouvoir tester un OS propre.​


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Rien que le téléchargement est très, très lent... Est-ce que tu peux me donner l'étape suivante au cas où tu ne serais plus connecté quand j'aurai fini l'installation ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Je te l'ai donné : c'est le § en alinéa de mon message #250 --> tu installes à destination de *Clone* et tu crées un compte neuf sans récupération de données.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Oui, je voulais dire après ça. ^^'

"Vous ne pouvez pas effectuer l'installation sur ce volume, car il manque une partition de programme interne sur l'ordinateur."


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Il se fait trop tard pour moi à présent : je reprendrai demain.


----------



## Mg9296 (8 Décembre 2018)

Ca marche, moi aussi je suis à bout. Merci beaucoup encore, à demain


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2018)

Le message que tu obtiens quand tu  lances l'installateur téléchargé de High Sierra :

```
"Vous ne pouvez pas effectuer l'installation sur ce volume, car il manque une partition de programme interne sur l'ordinateur."
```


a la signification suivante : le programme d'installation a besoin de vérifier à priori l'existence à l'emplacement-disque originel > d'un disque comportant comme partition n°1 une partition-Système de l'*EFI* dite *ESP* = *E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition.

elle existe bien sûr sur le disque de ton HDD ainsi décrit précédemment -->


```
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


tu la vois en n° *1* ici -->


```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


mais le programme d'installation de High Sierra a besoin a priori de détecter cette partition de l'*EFI* => sur un disque localisé à l'emplacement-disque originel : càd. à l'emplacement SATA principal du HDD.

Tu vois la conséquence (qui ne va pas trop te plaire > vu les lenteurs de fonctionnement du volume *momo500ga* en interne) ? --> il faut que tu remettes matériellement ton HDD dans le Mac > à son emplacement SATA originel > puis que tu rebootes le Mac sur le volume *momo500ga*. Alors seulement > tu relances l'installateur *Installer macOS High Sierra* téléchargé dans les Applications -->

- le programme d'installation devrait vérifier la présence de la partition-Système de l'*EFI* sur un disque existant à l'emplacement-disque originel de boot > et ne pas faire de difficulté pour installer à destination du volume externe *Clone*.​


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Décembre 2018)

Hahaha en effet je m’en serais bien passée... je fais ça et je reviens ! Ça va être interminable 

C’est normal que l’installateur ait disparu ?

Voilà c'est installé, j'ai redémarré sur Clone sans transférer de données, et ça marche super bien.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2018)

Donc tu as retrouvé un volume *Clone* fonctionnant à bonne vitesse (alors que ce n'est qu'un HDD sans doute *7200 tr/mn* attaché en USB). C'est dire si les performances du volume *momo500ga* doivent être minables ! On peut imputer à la corruption du système de fichiers de l'ancien volume *Clone* --> la baisse ultérieure de ses performances.

Arrivés à ce point > il y a toujours doute sur les raisons exactes des faibles performances de *momo500ga* : nappe SATA ? - disque HDD ? - contenus logiciels dans le volume lui-même ?

Veux-tu tenter un clonage du contenu de *momo500ga* => dans *Clone* --> afin de vérifier si *Clone* garde sa vitesse avec le même contenu actuel que *momo500ga* ?


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Décembre 2018)

Oui je veux bien faire ça ! De toute manière je n'ai aucune sauvegarde de *Momo500Ga*, donc je préfère le faire maintenant, au cas où.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu as toujours un Carbon Copy Cloner dans les Applications de *momo500ga* ou non ?


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Décembre 2018)

Oui, j'ai toujours. Faut que je rallume mon ordinateur sur *Momo500Ga* pour lancer l'application ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2018)

Oui : il faut que la source *Momo500ga* soit démarrée. Mais *Momo500ga* peut être replacé en externe > si tu l'y trouves plus véloce.

Une fois ta session dans *Momo500ga* ouverte > tu lances CCC > et tu définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Momo500ga*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *désactivé*

Presse le bouton : *Cloner*. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Mg9296 (9 Décembre 2018)

Forcément, j’y avais pas pensé mais la version d’évaluation a expiré...

Okay pardon au temps pour moi, il suffisait de prolonger l’evaluation :/

Voilà, clonage réussi !  
J'ai rallumé sur *Clone* et ça a l'air d'aller. Vélocité moyenne (pas extraordinaire non plus)...

Je retire ce que j'ai dit, c'est* très lent*... (Désolée pour les informations contradictoires)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Donc *Clone* qui marchait bien en clean install > se traîne une fois devenu un clone de *Momo500ga*. Un facteur logiciel semble alors à incriminer.

Dans ta session de *Clone* démarré > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Utilisateurs et groupes* > déverrouille le cadenas > presse le bouton  *+* pour créer un autre utilisateur -->


choisis : Nouveau compte = *Administrateur* > Nom complet = *toto* > Nom du compte = *toto* > Mot de passe *toto* => *Créer l'utilisateur*

Cela fait > déloge-toi de ta session *margueriteperes* > loge-toi dans la session *toto* : est-ce que tout se traîne pareillement ? ou bien est-ce que tu récupères une vitesse normale ?


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Décembre 2018)

Tout se traîne pareillement.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Le problème ne vient donc pas de ta session (clonée) *margueriteperes*. Mais de ce qui a été ajouté à un OS propre et opère quelle que soit la session > en altérant le fonctionnement de l'OS. Je ne vois alors que des logiciels tiers -->

- est-ce que tu aurais un anti-virus opérant en toile de fond dès le lancement de l'OS ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Décembre 2018)

Où est-ce qu'on voit les logiciels ? Dans mes applications y'a que Automator, Wave Agent, PagerPost et Search Protect dont je ne connais pas la fonction :/


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Search Protect m'a l'air d'un logiciel publicitaire malin.

Va à cette page : ☞*Malwarebytes*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > télécharge l'installateur (version gratuite) > qui va installer un logiciel Malwarebytes dans les Applications.

Cela fait > lance-le > demande un scan du volume démarré --> est-ce que tu obtiens à la fin une liste de logiciels intrus ?


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Décembre 2018)

HUM... Oui il y a une liste de 31 "menaces"

Le logiciel les a mises en quarantaine sans me demander mon avis


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Il faut que tu les supprimes toutes !

Puis tu redémarres > sur le même volume où tu as opéré avec Malwarebytes --> et tu vérifies si tu as regagné un peu de vitesse...


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Décembre 2018)

Voilà c'est fait ! J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rapide, oui...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Tu es démarrée sur quel volume ici : *Clone* ou *Momo500ga* ?


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Décembre 2018)

*Clone *!


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Alors je te conseille de démarrer aussi sur *Momo500ga* > et de faire pareil : installation de Malwarebytes > scan > suppression de tous les intrus > re-démarrage sur *Momo500ga* -->

- est-ce que là aussi tu récupères de la vitesse ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (10 Décembre 2018)

Ok alors l'application ne marche pas, apparemment "le service d'arrière-plan est hors ligne"... J'ai suivi leurs conseils en redémarrant l'ordinateur 2 fois, puis en ré-installant l'application mais toujours le même message.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Est-ce que le *Clone* actuel n'est pas un clone à jour du volume *Momo500ga* ? -->

- si oui > démarrée sur *Clone* > tu peux reformater *Momo500ga* > et avec CCC cloner *Clone* dans *Momo500Ga*. Ce qui éliminera les logiciels intrus aussi bien.​


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Bonne idée ! Je fais ça demain


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Quand tu auras reformaté / cloné *Momo500ga* à l'identique de *Clone* --> je te proposerai d'installer un petit logiciel gratuit de mesure du débit en lecture & écriture dans chaque volume > et démarrée sur chacun alternativement > d'effectuer un test et de le poster ici -->

- on aura ainsi une mesure objective de la vitesse exécutive pour chaque volume démarré.​


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Ok ça marche ! C'est vrai que je me rends pas compte très précisément de la vitesse... 
Est-ce que "effacer" c'est l'équivalent de "reformater" ? Je sais plus la commande sur le Terminal donc je suis dans Utilitaires de disques


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu es démarrée sur *Clone* actuellement et prête à l'action ?


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Oui tout à fait !

Mais ça rame un peu sur Clone aussi dans la session *Margueriteperes *(pas sur *Toto*) c'est horrible j'ai l'impression que y'a un problème à tous les niveaux, dans les fichiers, le mac, la nappe SATA et les disques durs...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Alors dans ta session de *Clone* > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> je te passerai dans la foulée la commande de reformatage de *Momo500ga*.

----------

Je pense que tu as accumulé une série de problèmes qu'il faut tenter patiemment de corriger.


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

D'accord. Merci pour ta patience. Voilà le tableau :


```
diskutil listLast login: Tue Dec 11 12:15:55 on console
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga              +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Momo500Ga disk0s2
```


pour reformater le volume

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Euh..


```
Last login: Tue Dec 11 15:30:13 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Momo500Ga disk0s2
The target disk is in use by Core Storage as a Physical Volume; use diskutil coreStorage verbs
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Ha ! ha ! zut : le volume *Momo500ga* dépend d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage Chiffré*. I faut donc l'adresser autrement.

Mais question d'abord : tu tiens à avoir un volume chiffré par FileVault ? - ça ne peut pas accélerer le fonctionnement, ça...


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Tu m'avais déjà posé la question pour *Clone*, et ma réponse est identique : je n'en ai aucune idée (je ne sais pas ce que c'est...)


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage*

Poste le tableau.

Note : je vais admettre que tu avais activé FileVault à l'insu de ton plein gré et qu'il convient de supprimer tout ce bazar.


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

En réponse à ta note : tu fais bien, parce que j'étais clairement pas au courant. 

Tableau : 


```
Last login: Tue Dec 11 15:34:09 on ttys000
diskutil cs list
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 3B7CC934-A4DC-415A-B49A-513A94D8BA6C
    =========================================================
    Name:         Momo500Ga
    Status:       Online
    Size:         499248103424 B (499.2 GB)
    Free Space:   18972672 B (19.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 61805C1B-2ED4-4F90-B303-A95263A17055
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     499248103424 B (499.2 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 4AB12707-A0BF-40C6-8BDD-B015ADBE954D
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 13B45427-F375-482C-9173-61513BB6C892
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          498876809216 B (498.9 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Momo500Ga
            Volume Name:           Momo500Ga
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 3B7CC934-A4DC-415A-B49A-513A94D8BA6C ; diskutil rename disk0s2 Momo500Ga ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée :  supprime le *CoreStorage* et reformate un volume nommé *Untitled* > renomme ce volume *Momo500Ga* > affiche le nouveau tableau  des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Merde au lieu de faire *cmd + a* j'ai fait *cmd + q*... Je me fatigue... Du coup j'ai pas le tableau. Je repasse la même commande ? ^^'


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Si tu as passé la commande > alors repasse un simple :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques affiché.


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

```
Last login: Tue Dec 11 16:04:52 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

momo11031996:~ margueriteperes$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Parfait ! --> tu as récupéré un volume franc du collier -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga               499.2 GB   disk0s2
```


tu peux lancer le clonage *Clone* => *Momo500Ga* (désactive l'option : "SafetyNet" dans CCC)...


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Hum...il y a eu un problème avec le clonage, l’ordinateur a redémarré et CCC me propose de créer un « Recovery HD »..?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Accepte la création  de la *Recovery HD* (= partition de secours).

Si tu as un doute > relance ensuite le même clonage (*Clone* => *Momo500ga*) > ce qui devrait aller très vite.


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Je fais ça alors merci !!!

La sauvegarde s´est déroulée correctement !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Pour mesurer la vitesse en lecture et écriture dans le volume *Clone* démarré --> je te propose d'aller à cette adresse : ☞*AJA System Test Lite*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Tu vois s'afficher une page iTunes : utilise la redirection "Afficher dans le Mac App Store" > télécharge le logiciel (gratuit) > déplace-le dans les Applications > lance-le et presse le bouton vert : "*Start*"'


poste une capture du panneau du logiciel montrant les débits en *WRITE* & *READ*

=> cela donnera une indication de la vitesse exécutive.

----------

Cela fait > redémarre sur *Momo500ga* > ouvre ta session habituelle > installe aussi le logiciel > fais une mesure de débit en laissant les paramètres par défaut --> et poste aussi le résultat.


----------



## Mg9296 (11 Décembre 2018)

Clone :





Eeeeet j'ai un souci avec Momo500Ga : le disque n'apparaît plus au démarrage (en faisant alt), à la place il y a boot quelque chose... Je réessaye pour voir mais je pense pas que ça va changer :/

EFI Boot pour être précise.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

En bref : les débits (*15 Mo/s* en moyenne) sont affreusement bas en ce qui concerne le volume *Clone* - du moins pour ta session *margueriteperes*. C'est à la limite de l'inservable.

Loge-toi dans la session *toto* > lance logiciel AJA > et poste une capture des débits pour voir si c'est meilleur.

----------

Pour savoir ce qu'il en est du HDD interne > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Mg9296 (12 Décembre 2018)

Toto rame aussi maintenant.. j’ai l’impression que quoi qu’on fasse, ça finit toujours par se dégrader  
Je t’envoie le tableau quand j’arrive à ouvrir l’appli mais ça risque de pas être glorieux.





Et la liste des disques :


```
Last login: Wed Dec 12 09:16:38 on console
momo11031996:~ toto$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga               498.6 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

momo11031996:~ toto$
```

Je viens de relancer *Aja *sur la session *toto *et maintenant c'est 43 mb/s et 40 mb/s...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

Et est-ce que tu arrives à démarrer sur *Momo550ga* ?


----------



## Mg9296 (12 Décembre 2018)

Je t’ai déja dit, je vois pas le disque Momo500Ga au démarrage..


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

À croire que CCC s'est loupé au moment d'inscrire un chemin de démarrage sur le volume > en fin de clonage.

Passe la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/Momo500Ga
```


qui affiche le chemin ou non-chemin de démarrage du volume

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Mg9296 (12 Décembre 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Dec 12 09:31:46 on ttys000
momo11031996:~ toto$ bless --info /Volumes/Momo500Ga
finderinfo[0]: 252543 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Momo500Ga/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 309965 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Momo500Ga/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 252543 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Momo500Ga/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xD0E0C2BC328AAAD6
momo11031996:~ toto$
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

Pourtant le chemin de démarrage est valide. Quand tu démarres avec "*alt*" > tu devrais voir le volume affiché.

Dans ta session de *Clone* > si tu vas à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage* > et déverrouilles le cadenas -->

- est-ce que tu vois le volume *Momo500Ga* affiché dans la fenêtre rectangulaire ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (12 Décembre 2018)

Oui, il y a *Clone *et *Momo500Ga *affichés dans la fenêtre rectangulaire.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

Alors sélectionne *Momo500Ga* > puis referme le cadenas et quitte les Préférences Système. Cela inscrit en *NVRAM* une adresse de démarrage automatique sur le volume sélectionné.

Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) sans option au clavier -->

- est-ce que tu te retrouves bien dans ta session de *Momo500Ga* ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (12 Décembre 2018)

Bon alors oui je me retrouve dans ma session mais c’est d’une lenteur épouvantable, je ne peux absolument rien faire.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

Essaie d'installer le logiciel AJA comme dans *Clone* (tu dois pouvoir faire un glisser-déposer du AJA des Applications de *Clone* => dans les Applications de *Momo500gs* ; ou même te contenter de lancer d'un double-clic le AJA des Applications de *Clone*) > fais une mesure et poste la capture : que je me rende compte...


----------



## Mg9296 (12 Décembre 2018)

Voilà pour *Momo500Ga *du coup = c'est catastrophique
Je m'attendais quand même à pire, sachant que j'ai quand même l'impression que *Clone *marche nettement mieux (vraiment l'application a pris 15min à s'ouvrir sur *Momo500Ga *et j'ai pas pu ouvrir internet...)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2018)

Les débits que tu as sont effectivement catastrophiques. Montrant que les sessions que tu ouvres sont inservables. Notablement sur le HDD interne qui devrait au contraire bénéficier d'une supériorité de la connexion SATA-3 sur un DDE externe USB.

Pour ce qui est de ce HDD interne : on peut conjecturer que le disque est en fin de vie (une extrême lenteur des opérations en est le signal régulier) ; qu'il s'y ajoute peut-être une nappe SATA défaillante ; qu'il s'y greffe possiblement encore une configuration logicielle de la session aggravant encore la situation.

Je pense que tu devrais faire l'emplette d'un SDD 2,5" pour remplacer un HDD qui m'a l'air inservable. SSD autorisant des débits en lecture & écriture > avec une connexion SATA-3 comme celle que tu as > d'environ *500 Mo/secondes*. Soit environ *33 fois* plus rapide que tes débits actuels.

Ton SSD en place dans le Mac (en remplacement du HDD) > il conviendrait d'installer l'OS en mode propre > puis de récupérer les données de *Clone* via l'Assistant de migration. Afin de vérifier si tout fonctionne correctement et si le gain de vitesse est bien là. Ou si des perturbations continuent d'intervenir > qui feraient penser à une nappe SATA HS et/ou à des facteurs logiciels bloquants.

En résumé : je pense qu'il convient d'apurer la situation à partir de la base = càd. en commençant ici par le disque.


----------



## Mg9296 (13 Décembre 2018)

Ok ça marche ! J’avais déjà acheté le SSD  
Je m’occupe de ça et je reviens. Par contre, est-ce que mon HDD est valide en tant que sauvegarde ? Les données ont l’air d’être là même si elles sont pas utilisables..


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2018)

Tu  veux dire : utiliser le volume *Momo500ga* comme source de récupération de données (plutôt que le volume *Clone*) ? - ou réutiliser ensuite le HDD comme disque de sauvegarde ?


----------



## Mg9296 (13 Décembre 2018)

Les 2. Enfin je me dis que c’est + safe d’avoir 2 sauvegardes plutôt qu’une, donc juste par curiosité je me  demande si le HDD est utilisable en tant que tel. (Si Clone me lâche par exemple)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2018)

Tu verras bien si > placé en externe > il a toujours des débits aussi minables. Signe de défaillance. Ce qui en ferait un mauvais candidat à porter des sauvegardes.


----------



## Mg9296 (13 Décembre 2018)

Il est placé en externe, je l´avais pas remis à l’intérieur... donc j’ai ma réponse, merci !

Quand je redémarre avec « alt », on ne me propose que « internet recovery », ce qui me laisse perplexe et est très très chiant. Peux-tu m’éclairer..?

Je crois que mon disque n'est pas "initialisé". 

==>




Infos ==>

"*Type de volume* : Non initialisé
*Nœud d’appareil BSD *: disk0
*Connexion* : SATA
*Chemin d’arborescence de l’appareil* : IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/SATA@1F,2/PRT0@0/PMP@0
*Inscriptible* : Non
*Sensible à la casse* : Non
*Capacité du volume* : 500 107 862 016
*Espace disponible (espace purgeable + espace vide)* : 0
*Espace purgeable* : 0
*Espace libre* : 0
*Espace utilisé *: 500 107 862 016
*Propriétés activées* : Non
*Est chiffré* : Non
*Vérifiable* : Non
*Réparable* : Non
*Démarrable* : Non
*Journalisée* : Non
*Numéro du disque* : 0
*Nom du support* : CT500MX500SSD1 Media
*Type de support* : Générique
*Éjectable* : Non
*SSD* : Oui
*État S.M.A.R.T.* : Vérifié"


----------



## Mg9296 (14 Décembre 2018)

..?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2018)

Tu ne peux pas démarrer sur *Clone* (par exemple) via la touche "*alt*" ?


----------



## Mg9296 (14 Décembre 2018)

Si c'est bon, mon problème c'est juste que l'ordinateur ne reconnaît pas le disque *SSD* parce qu'il est pas initialisé, comme c'est indiqué sur le tableau et les "I*nfos*" que j'ai mis dans mon message précédent.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2018)

Alors démarrée sur *Clone* > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Mg9296 (15 Décembre 2018)

Ce que j'ai posté avant ne suffit pas ? Evidemment, le SSD n'apparaît pas dans la liste.


```
Last login: Fri Dec 14 17:57:42 on console
momo11031996:~ toto$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *500.1 GB   disk0

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga               498.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

momo11031996:~ toto$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Voici ton SSD brut de décoffrage -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *500.1 GB   disk0
```


passe la commande :


```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ macSSD gpt disk0
```


la commande paramètre le disque du SDD : table de partition *GUID* > système de fichiers *jhfs+* > volume intitulé *macSSD* ; puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Mg9296 (15 Décembre 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Dec 15 14:02:21 on console
momo11031996:~ toto$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ macSSD gpt disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name macSSD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
momo11031996:~ toto$
```

Et la liste des disques : 


```
diskutilLast login: Sat Dec 15 14:14:26 on ttys000
lismomo11031996:~ toto$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS macSSD                  499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Momo500Ga               498.6 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3

momo11031996:~ toto$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Ton SSD est bien configuré -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS macSSD                  499.8 GB   disk0s2
```


quelle est ton intention à présent ? --> effectuer un clonage direct de *Clone* => *macSSD* puis démarrer sur *macSSD* pour voir comment ça se passe ? - ou installer un OS propre => dans *macSSD* > avec récupération finale des données de *Clone* via l'Assistant de migration et test du résultat ?


----------



## Mg9296 (15 Décembre 2018)

Tu en penses quoi ? A l'origine tu m'avais proposé la 2ème option, mais je me demande si c'est nécessaire, sachant qu'on a déjà installé un OS propre sur *Clone *avec récupération des données, et qu'il s'agit de cloner *Clone *--> donc_ à priori_ l'OS sera déjà clean non ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Rappelle-moi quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans *Clone*.


----------



## Mg9296 (15 Décembre 2018)

High Sierra.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Sur un SSD > il convient que High Sierra s'installe en format *apfs* (le nouveau format Apple inauguré par cet OS sur les SSD). Pour cela > il faut une installation en bonne et due forme de l'OS -->

- est-ce que tu as toujours un installateur de High Sierra quelque part ? - ou est-ce qu'il te faut en télécharger un depuis l'AppStore ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (15 Décembre 2018)

J'ai toujours l'installateur


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Alors je te conseille de commencer par le lancer d'un double-clic > en lui indiquant comme destination *macSDD* quand ça te sera proposé -->

- en fin d'installation > à l'écran de récupération des données > coche la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde Time Machine*" et choisis le volume *Clone* en source​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as bien pu réouvrir à la fin ta session > et si tu as surtout récupéré de la vitesse !


----------



## Mg9296 (15 Décembre 2018)

Voilà c'est fait ! Ca marche beaucoup mieux *.* 
Mais je pense qu'il faut vérifier les autres problèmes histoire que ça se remette pas à déconner...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

C'est déjà une bonne nouvelle. 

Lance le logiciel AJA et poste une capture de ses mesures pour voir...


----------



## Mg9296 (15 Décembre 2018)

Voilà :


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Whaaaa ! --> tu fais la totale des performances qu'on peut attendre d'un SSD *2,5"*. Grosso modo --> tu as (au moins) *25 fois* plus de débit en lecture & écriture que sur ton DDE.

- je ne peux pas croire que tu aies encore des problèmes : si ?​


----------



## Mg9296 (16 Décembre 2018)

Héhé ! Je t'avoue que ça marche super bien et que pour l'instant 0 problème. Merci beaucoup beaucoup pour ton aide !

J'ai un dernier souci, mais qui n'est peut-être pas de ton ressort... Je te le dis quand même au cas où : avec toutes les modifications faites, la suite office s'est désinstallée... Et ma clé (forcément) n'est plus valide. Si t'as un conseil je suis preneuse !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2018)

Content pour toi !

- pour ta suite Office : je ne sais pas. Tu peux poser la question sur ce forum : ☞*Bureautique et productivité*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > en y créant un fil à ce sujet. *Bernard* (aka *Aliboron*) saura te conseiller.​


----------



## Mg9296 (16 Décembre 2018)

Haha merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Je vois dans cet autre fil que tu as créé : ☞*Clé Office perdue après réinstallation de MacOS*☜ (clique le lien rouge) --> que tu as retrouvé la clé perdue et réussi à la ré-enregistrer.


----------



## Mg9296 (28 Décembre 2018)

@macomaniac 

Oui tout à fait ! Tout s'est arrangé  
J'ai eu un dernier souci mais je l'ai résolu toute seule comme une grande.

Merci encore pour ton aide !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2018)

Content pour toi !

- et Bonnes Fêtes...​


----------

